# Wretched excesses



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nominations are open! For your Roller: "...American walnut, aluminium, and the finest natural grain leather, which you'll find lovingly handcrafted for you into a $46,328 drink hamper." James will keep it stocked, I'm sure.

http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20151210-wet-bar-in-the-boot










Next up: The F-35.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Never sure if this was an urban myth, but it was often referenced as an example of how the world had gone mad in the pre crash early days of this century.

http://www.most-expensive.coffee/


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

How about the notorious Kiss Kasket from a few years back?










And just to show that Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley have a 'customer-first' angle to their business empire the above product also doubled up as an icebox for those all-important rock 'n' roll beers, as proudly demonstrated by (the teetotal) Gene below...


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Nominations are open! For your Roller: "...American walnut, aluminium, and the finest natural grain leather, which you'll find lovingly handcrafted for you into a $46,328 drink hamper." James will keep it stocked, I'm sure.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20151210-wet-bar-in-the-boot
> 
> ...


*Next up: The F-35*

That piece of flying crap can't get out of its own way - Heck, the Swedish Gripen is much more reliable, agile and more economical in re fuel consumption than that flying turkey called F-35.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Stumbled upon this excessive iPod dock. By J.M. Jarre, from the insufferable synth-kitchfame.
I'm afraid it takes even more money to make his music worth listening to...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I cannot understand why anyone falls for this, £3,529 for a Fender Strat that has been artificially bashed about to seem as if it has been owned and played for 50 years while the same thing (unbashed) can be bought for £680.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^
Haha, reminds me of the job that a friend of mine had years ago at a dodgy antiquesdealer.
Wacking new furniture with a metal chain, throwing wine and coffee over it and applying expensive wax on it afterwards. There even is a story involving hailshot from a doublebarrel, but I believe that one is made up (probably after sipping some of that wine himself)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Jos said:


> ^^
> Haha, reminds me of the job that a friend of mine had years ago at a dodgy antiquesdealer.
> Wacking new furniture with a metal chain, throwing wine and coffee over it and applying expensive wax on it afterwards. *There even is a story involving hailshot from a doublebarrel, but I believe that one is made up (probably after sipping some of that wine himself)*


I wouldn't be too sure! It has the ring of truth.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Concrete wine tanks. 

http://www.concretewinetanks.com/


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hammacher Schlemmer, which sells million dollar submarines alongside $20 umbrellas:

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=12230&promo=The-Unexpected&catid=1746


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What is this.... is this the _Shadow Web _or something? HAH!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Hammacher Schlemmer, which sells million dollar submarines alongside $20 umbrellas:
> 
> http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=12230&promo=The-Unexpected&catid=1746


This one is more reasonable: http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=11990&refsku=12230&xsp=1&promo=xsells


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This one is more reasonable: http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=11990&refsku=12230&xsp=1&promo=xsells


They do offer a 2 person submarine for a bargain $2MM if you are frugal. But on those days where you have a party of 3 or 4, your life will be filled with regret wishing you had the 5 person. But what now if you have a party of 6? Be safe, buy two!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

All this _*hi-tech*_ expensive luxury crap! Let's talk about something far more natural such as products made by the mixing of grape juices and what yeast excretes during the vinification process: Château Pétrus, anyone?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> All this _*hi-tech*_ expensive luxury crap! Let's talk about something far more natural such as products made by the mixing of grape juices and what yeast excretes during the vinification process: Château Pétrus, anyone?


Again an urban myth?

"A bloke down the pub told me" that about a decade ago one of the most high falutin websites for Oenephiles was attracting threads from the only people who could actually afford to drink the stuff, i.e. Chinese. Imagine the distress caused when the following Question was asked.

Hi my Dad bought me a case of 81 Petrus for my 18th Birthday. Should I mix it with Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

Not nearly as bad as a colleague who tried to convince me that I should try mixing Coke/Pepsi with ouzo.


----------

